# Sounds for Biohazard Room



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Looking for sound effects for biohazard room , any help is appreciated.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

some kind of constant alarm going off, maybe a sound file saying "warning biohazard detected", "local area containment crew please report" and other various warning messages


there's a male and female robotic voice saying "warning biohazard detected" on the link below

http://www.sounddogs.com/extendedsearch.asp


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/78710-quarantine-sound-effects.html

Hope it helps


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Toxic cd*

Here is a link to my TOXIC CD. It covers what your looking for.
Check out the samples.

Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

I need something like this as well, I've been looking up alarm, evacuation, meltdown, etc... not much luck. Anyone found anything recently?


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

1:19 in on this song:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jK8XghbkkIg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jK8XghbkkIg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Is a creepy siren that I use for projects. I have it cropped already, so if you want it let me know.


----------

